

Iris/Clojure Introduction - r4um
https://nervous.io/clojure/iris/messaging/2015/06/03/iris-clojure-part-one/

======
ble
Almost skipped it due to the playful paragraph clearly written with thesaurus
close at hand, but this is interesting.

Hate to be the guy complaining about design, but the fixed, vector-art
background doesn't really play well with reading while scrolling.

~~~
moea
Because you had to use a Dictionary I had to use a Thesaurus? :)

